# Can i install windows 7 from mounted image?



## a7xnck (Nov 22, 2009)

so i got the .iso of windows 7 and i wanna know if i can install it(dual boot with vista) from mounting it. i installed it on my one computer from mounting it but the .iso file was on my flashdrive. so can i instal it if the .iso is on my C: drive and i'll be installing it to a partition on my c:


----------



## eckx (Nov 22, 2009)

I dont think you can do that. because, when it comes to installation, the os looks for a physical drive . A virtual drivee needs an operating system.

As for dual booting vista and 7. I am not sure.
You could try..installing 7 into a clean drive and then plug it into the computer.


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Nov 22, 2009)

I remember that I once installed vista from a virtual drive and worked. But I launched from xp, and the installer copied the necessary files to the hard drive.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Nov 24, 2009)

yes you can! i have done this several times with all versions of windows including windows 7 think i used daemon tools for the emulation
and it works with dual boot i installed win 7 via virtual drive and now have 7 and vista  on dual boot just make sure you dont choose upgrade choose clean install and make a separate partition or put it on another hard disk


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, it won't work if you're installing over the Windows that's running Daemon.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah only work for a dual boot i think


----------



## kc-atl (Dec 18, 2009)

Bodaggit23 said:


> Yeah, it won't work if you're installing over the Windows that's running Daemon.



and if you are not running Daemon just burn the disc...


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Dec 18, 2009)

One person on this forum said they just extracted the .ISO and ran the setup.exe from their current Windows install, and it installed fine, although I never tested this method.


----------

